# Anybody have a birthday coming up?!?!?



## rainshadow1 (Feb 24, 2010)

Somebody's getting this set for their birthday. I won't drop any more hints than that!
It's Brown Mallee Burl and Bison. The call is voiced single reed Mallard, and the knife is Isom Damascus.
Enjoy!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow! That is awesome Steve. I just had a birthday Those are truly works of art.


----------



## MichelleB (Feb 26, 2010)

absolutely awesome, very nice


----------



## Rem22-250 (Feb 26, 2010)

Beautiful set. Did you make these?


----------



## rainshadow1 (Feb 24, 2010)

Yes, made them to-order for a birthday gift. Thanks guys.


----------



## BlackBearKingdom (Mar 3, 2010)

Any price tag Steve !

Black Bear Hunting In New Brunswick, Canada - An Experience Second To None


----------



## rainshadow1 (Feb 24, 2010)

Probably better not say, as the new owner might see it....


----------



## Stink finger (Feb 6, 2010)

Those are beautiful I hope someone ordered them for my B-day


----------



## rainshadow1 (Feb 24, 2010)

Someone who?!?!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I just didn't get enough the first time I was here. Those are amazing Steve.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Wow those are works of art. My birthday is coming up it is March 23


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Good looking stuff, Steve!


----------



## tjc1230 (Mar 3, 2010)

those are sweet. Great work !


----------



## rong (Feb 24, 2010)

those are beautifol works,very nice craftsmanship,,,,may 29


----------

